# doing a 180 while co-parenting and living together



## hopefulme (Aug 12, 2011)

After 5 months of living together and torturing myself over wondering whether or not this separation is going to end in divorce, I've decided to commit to doing a 180.

The question for me is how do I best do a 180 while we are living together with our 4-year old daughter. (I'll move out as soon as I get a job, he's waiting until we sell our condo - who knows when.).

I guess I can follow the 180 rules, but I get caught up in wanting to tell him what I've been doing with our daughter, or being curious about what he's doing with her when they go out. Also, for example, she is home sick with strep throat today, so I just sent him a brief email telling him the facts of the situation.

We have explained to our daughter that we'll be moving and having separate homes, but she doesn't really "get it". For example, she still asks for "sandwich hugs" where the three of us hug and she's in the middle. That creates some sadness for me, and gets in the way of projecting a happy, contented self in front of him.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Just focus on your kid and if you can pretend for her for the time being while you cant move out yet then why not.

It is really so sad to know that some people weakness can change others life abruptly.


----------

